# So, Steff - what are they looking at?



## Northerner (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## Steff (Dec 21, 2014)

LOL the mind boggles Alan, thats my loving glance at the hubby as he is vegged out on sofa watching me cook a lovely dinner haha


----------



## Northerner (Dec 21, 2014)

Steff said:


> LOL the mind boggles Alan, thats my loving glance at the hubby as he is vegged out on sofa watching me cook a lovely dinner haha



TeeHee!


----------

